# Dress Form



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay!

I just ordered a dress form. I've wanted/needed one for quite a while.

Mr. Wicked has kindly "modeled" some of my cloaks when needed. However, since I'm making a lot more stuff and lots of the upcoming projects will be gowns, it's unfair to ask him to try those on for hemming, etc. LOL

It'll take approximately two weeks for delivery. I can't wait!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What type (brand) of dress form did you get?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Wait a second...we want to see Mr. W in one of those gowns! I bet that is funny but it's very nice of him to help out like that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeff, I got a Singer 150G... the customer feedback ratings were overall higher than another brand... so we'll see!

http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=40924&PRODID=185946&source=search

Rob, Mr. Wicked modeled the cloaks and it would be really mean of me to try to get him in a gown <snicker, snicker>.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes pictures and more pictures


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool...I hope to see lots of your new stuff.


----------

